# Caloundra Sunday morning - Late Change



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Planning on getting to the carpark closest to the bar on the Esplanade just past Minchinton Street about 6.00am, maybe even earlier. Low tide 9.19am, so the bar crossing might be a bit iffy (safe but wet) on the way out. The swell's very seldom what you'd call "big" there, so it shouldn't be too bad. Going to troll around the front of the bar for a bit then head over to the the headland and maybe chase a spotty or two, and then out to the reefs out front to jig a bit, and repeat everything on the way back in.
Looking forward to targetting something other than flathead.
 
Alby


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

alby let us know how you go, im heading up to borumba with the rest of the boys but im keen to give the area a bash once im back from awoonga

Lee


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Might be interested - but I don't know the area too well. Can you give me the street of where you plan to launch from? Thanks.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Have a look at Google Maps for Minchinton St Caloundra. As you'rte heading into Caloundra CBD...the main street, vear right into The Esplanade and follow it..there's a carpark just to the right after minchinton St. Straight down the steps from there and you're on the water. It's a sandy, calm water launch site. The current can be a bit strong. TYhe only other thing I'd say is that you do need to be epxerienced to cross the bar at low tide. If you have surf expereince in your kayak you'll be fine. It's not that it's big surf, but it can be a white water crossing at low tide.
Alby


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

My mate is a bit shy about crssoing the bar, so it looks likle we'll hit Bribie Passage instead.
Sorry.
Next time I'll go solo.
Alby


----------

